# Spring reverb tank in the works?



## Dan0h (Nov 15, 2021)

I stumbled upon a SPACEMAN Orion clone by Deadend FX. “Hooke”. And was wondering if we have one of these spring tank PCBs in the works? Looks amazing.


----------



## Betty Wont (Nov 15, 2021)

The Hooke reverb is awesome. A highly recommended build.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 15, 2021)

@jjjimi84 and @thewintersoldier  have built the deadend fx one


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 15, 2021)

Betty Wont said:


> The Hooke reverb is awesome. A highly recommended build.


Because Small bear was the only supplier who carried one of the ic’s deadend has had to reconfigure the Hooke. Looking like maybe a month out still.


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 15, 2021)

And Spaceman, what an awesome pedal company. Wish their stuff wasn’t so $$$. But kudos to them for making cool pedals.


----------



## JamieJ (Nov 15, 2021)

@jjjimi84 

I am definitely going to build this at some point.it sounds amazing.

I would love a tube driven spring reverb as well. Maybe there will be a PPCB one in the future when the tube preamp boards are out.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 15, 2021)

I highly recommend this one, it is a little complex due to the part requirements but all in all a worthwhile build.


----------



## Preverb (Nov 16, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> I am definitely going to build this at some point.it sounds amazing.
> 
> I would love a tube driven spring reverb as well. Maybe there will be a PPCB one in the future when the tube preamp boards are out.


There are tube preamp boards coming out???  

I would also like to build this.  There is also a universal reverb kit at Moodysounds that can also be used with the small blue accutronics tank.


----------



## JamieJ (Nov 16, 2021)

@PedalPCB has been testing with some tube designs a little while ago but I don’t think they will be ready for a some time just yet.


----------



## fig (Nov 16, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> Because Small bear was the only supplier who carried one of the ic’s deadend has had to reconfigure the Hooke. Looking like maybe a month out still.





Stay tuned...


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 16, 2021)

fig said:


> View attachment 18664
> Stay tuned...


Do you have a Hooke pcb too? Sweet. I enjoyed watching @jjjimi84 ‘s video on his build and how he kept making the enclosure box talk mostly unintentionally while he was talking. This would be such a fun build. What also would be fun is building out a tube version of the fender reverb unit as well but that’s another story. Lol.


----------



## fig (Nov 16, 2021)

@jjjimi84 has fantastic videos. _If_ the chips arrive, and _if_ they are legit, and _if_ I still remember by then....absolutely! Not sure what I'll do with the extra...it's not like you can give stuff away around here.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 16, 2021)

to be fair, if you're following their facebook page I believe they've got a workaround chip available in the shop


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 16, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> to be fair, if you're following their facebook page I believe they've got a workaround chip available in the shop


Right, they do have a work around. When I emailed deadend their reply was the Hooke pcb should be available again in about a month. It’s currently unavailable on their site.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 16, 2021)

yeah they're rejiggering the pcb to not use the moltenvoltage chip


----------



## fig (Nov 16, 2021)

Well in that case...forget all those IFs. I'll have to do a vero build IF I want to use those chips.


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 26, 2021)

After much deliberation and back and forth. MojoTone 6g15, Hooke Orion clone, hours of drip videos. In the end Black Friday helped make the choice for me. I fuckingnlove surf sounds. Was only in one surf jam band, long time ago, but that clean glassy sound is one of my pillars. Anyways, Surfybear is having a really good deal right now. 20% off. After weighing all the options I pulled the triggger on the metal. Can’t wait for this yummy board to arrive. I rarely buy pedals but I sold a few I don’t use and easily covered this one.


----------



## andare (Nov 26, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> After much deliberation and back and forth. MojoTone 6g15, Hooke Orion clone, hours of drip videos. In the end Black Friday helped make the choice for me. I fuckingnlove surf sounds. Was only in one surf jam band, long time ago, but that clean glassy sound is one of my pillars. Anyways, Surfybear is having a really good deal right now. 20% off. After weighing all the options I pulled the triggger on the metal. Can’t wait for this yummy board to arrive. I rarely buy pedals but I sold a few I don’t use and easily covered this one. View attachment 19195


Enjoy the Surfybear. This one should ship with their custom spring pan.
If you find the decay is still too long, a small piece of foam under the strings dampens thrm just enough to make the trails shorter without killing the drip.
Source: I built a SF kit and I fixed my Accutronics pan that way.


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 26, 2021)

andare said:


> Enjoy the Surfybear. This one should ship with their custom spring pan.
> If you find the decay is still too long, a small piece of foam under the strings dampens thrm just enough to make the trails shorter without killing the drip.
> Source: I built a SF kit and I fixed my Accutronics pan that way.


Thanks for the heads up. 👍🏼


----------



## jubal81 (Nov 26, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> Thanks for the heads up. 👍🏼


Same here! Just ordered myself a compact reverb. Free shipping and with the discount, it's less than buying a used one on Reverb.


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 26, 2021)

jubal81 said:


> Same here! Just ordered myself a compact reverb. Free shipping and with the discount, it's less than buying a used one on Reverb.


My thoughts exactly!


----------

